# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  30 Mart ve tufan

## bozok

*30 Mart ve tufan*


*Güneri Cıvaoğlu*
*MİLLİYET*
*14 şubat 2009*


30 MART 2009 Türkiye’si bambaşka bir Türkiye olacak.


Ekonomistlerin ve masalarına ciddi araştırmalar konan süper ligdeki işadamlarının ortak öngörüleri budur.

29 Mart yerel seçimi nedeniyle yaz aylarından bu yana seçim ekonomisi uygulanıyor.

Küresel krizin dayattığı kemer sıkma önlemleri alınmamakta.

Tam tersine...

O yüzden aylardır Türkiye insanı bu krizi *“tam boyutlarıyla”* yaşamıyor.






Gerçi... Satışlar düştü, durgunluk var, işsizlik katlanarak büyüyor ve ihracat geri viteste ama asıl sarsıntının 30 Mart sonrasına ertelendiği kanısı yaygın.

İktidarın hedefi, 29 Mart seçimlerinde yüzde 50’yi geçmek... Hiç değilse, 2007 seçimlerindeki yüzde 47 oy oranının altına düşmemek...

Bu hedef aşılırsa, gündemde* “yeni anayasa”* var.

Halkın güvenini tazelemiş bir AKP iktidarının yolu daha açık olacak.
Dış politikada ve IMF ile anlaşmada eli güçlenecek.



*Esmer günler* 

BUNA karşılık... Tarladaki köylüden fabrikadaki işçiye, memura, esnafa, işadamına kadar herkes için 30 Mart’tan itibaren* “esmer günler”* büyük olasılık.

Başbakan Erdoğan bile* “Kriz Türkiye’yi teğet geçecek”* söyleminden *“Krizin içinden geçiyoruz”* ikrar noktasına gelmiştir.

*“Felaket tellallığı”* değil... 

Keşke ekonominin falcıları, süper lig işadamlarının masalarına araştırmalarını koyanlar, Türkiye’deki yabancı sermaye beyleri yanılıyor olsalar...

Ne var ki...

Hesapların 2009 yaz başından itibaren düzelme umuduna değil, grafiğin düşme olasılığına göre yapılması daha gerçekçi olur.




...

----------

